# Good luck in your new job Steff!



## Northerner (Dec 1, 2014)

I hope everything goes well today for you and it's not too hectic on your first day!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh is it today? Hope it goes really well and you enjoy it


----------



## Cat1964 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck Steff


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2014)

How lovely thank you guys xx ill report back how it goes .


----------



## Bloden (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck Steff.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope all goes well and you enjoy your first day x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2014)

*Good Luck Steff*

Good luck with your new job Steff, hope all goes well this morning


----------



## KateR (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, good luck Steff.


----------



## Flower (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope all goes well for you Steff


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 1, 2014)

Good luck from me too.


----------



## grainger (Dec 1, 2014)

Hope it went well today Steff


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 1, 2014)

Fingers crossed it went well


----------



## trophywench (Dec 1, 2014)

Gosh - that came round quick didn't it!

Tell us how you got on - hope you like it.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2014)

Well afraid to say it was a no from me , worked from 10-10 yesterday with about ten min break told them I'm diabetic etc , knew I had family no way I'm working those hours so old boss said he have me back by end of week as I ain't been transferred over yet so technically he still my boss, ah well you live and learn, thanks for all the good wishes guys though xxx


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well afraid to say it was a no from me , worked from 10-10 yesterday with about ten min break told them I'm diabetic etc , knew I had family no way I'm working those hours so old boss said he have me back by end of week as I ain't been transferred over yet so technically he still my boss, ah well you live and learn, thanks for all the good wishes guys though xxx



That's a shame Steff  Ridiculous - how on earth can they expect to retain good staff if that is their attitude!  Clearly understaffed!

Good to hear that you are able to return to your job and haven't burned your bridges.


----------



## Bloden (Dec 2, 2014)

Aw, that's a pity, Steff. Surely that's illegal, not allowing breaks.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2014)

I dunno ain't bothered now lol.. Ah well get to spend today with da


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 2, 2014)

Steff said:


> Well afraid to say it was a no from me , worked from 10-10 yesterday with about ten min break told them I'm diabetic etc , knew I had family no way I'm working those hours so old boss said he have me back by end of week as I ain't been transferred over yet so technically he still my boss, ah well you live and learn, thanks for all the good wishes guys though xxx



That's disgraceful Steff, hope your feet are ok after being on them all day. Even more pleased that old boss can take you back.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh Steff, that's disgraceful! I'm glad you can go back to your old job.


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Gals,
Well i am going to say goodbye to my boss saturday he is leaving hopefully his new ventures are a tad more successful.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2014)

Steff said:


> Thanks Gals,
> Well i am going to say goodbye to my boss saturday he is leaving hopefully his new ventures are a tad more successful.



Goodness, it's all change!


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure is I'm back in tomorrow yay x


----------



## Monica (Dec 3, 2014)

OMG Steff, I'm glad you could go back to your old job though x


----------

